# if ur girl/wife never gave u oral fun?



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

just curious i hear gilrs well not now when i was younger ewwww i dont do that or its nasty sometimes now ill hear it from a girl(of course she single i wonder why? lmao) just wondering what the men of pfury thought about it without getting to graphic lol do we really need it to be happy/loyal?

i always said need a lady in public a freak of mass proportion at night!!!!!!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

cant wait to see where the guys heart really is?


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

come on now sex isn't everything. you can't judge a relationship with just sex. let alone not being with someone because they don't give oral pleasures.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

why wouldn't she?


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

i dunno some girls are not comfortable with it.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

the ones who drink from the furry cup


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Innes said:


> the ones who drink from the furry cup


 wtf?!!!!! lmao!!!!!!!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Croz said:


> and come on now no need for the double post


oh like urs? lol

im not saying i would do it im asking a question between men i want to know what yall think


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

hahahahaha , no i just know of some that its not their thing.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Croz said:


> hahahahaha , no i just know of some that its not their thing.


 yeah me 2 there few and far between but i know alot of guys and out of all of the ones i know well i cnat think of 1 that would be loyal to theire gf who wouldnt do that its like they need it or something i hear them i need it too but to break up or nopt be loyal cause of that i dont know glad i havent had to answer the question myself


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

it is not true that any girl would not suck dick unless she flicks beans for a living


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

they all love it


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

if they do that they are just being selfish pricks. so what if her thing is getting her ass licked and she will break up with them if they don't do it and see how that works out, just don't think something like that would be grounds for not being with someone. hahahaha


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

hahaha innes is in his dream world again sorta like when he thinks a hamster is a cool pet.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm right in both issues - your wrong!!!!!


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

hahaha NO YOUR WRONG! THE WHOLE SYSTEM IS WRONG!!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

but really it would never be a valid point to break up with someone. if you do you are a selfish prick that should be alone for being so shallow.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

well why would you stay?


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

because your in a relationship not a pimpationship. not everything is about sex.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

but why would you start the relationship with a lesbien?


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

hahahahahahaha because not all woman tht don't like giving head are lesbians.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

name one straight girl who doesn't


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

not naming names i know some and the toffie pimp there knows some.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

no you don't - you know lesbiens


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

do you mean these girls?

_*pic removed due to complaints from the management*_


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

hahaha no i know girls that love sex with guys just not partial to giving head.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I believe they just dont like that guy - or he smells bad.

perhaps he had just gone in from behind or something


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Innes said:


> no you don't - you know lesbiens


 STOP IT IM AT WORK LAUGHING MY ASS OFF PEOPLE LOOKING AT ME LIKE WTF


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

hahaha it is pritty funny , its more funny that we are going to make this thread hot in a post or 2 all by ourselves. but they don't have to be lesbians to not like head.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > no you don't - you know lesbiens
> ...


 the solution to your problems is to quit or do some work


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Croz said:


> hahaha it is pritty funny , its more funny that we are going to make this thread hot in a post or 2 all by ourselves. but they don't have to be lesbians to not like head.


no they could be into beastiality


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

see now there is a logical explenation.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

have you been affected by that before?


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

hahaha affected by what ?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

a girl who's only desire is your best friends horse


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

can't say that i have i know a few girls that are a little to friendly with my dog though.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

ROFLMAO

I think Nates girl has a horse thing


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Innes said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> > Innes said:
> ...


 ILL JUST LAUGH SCRERW WORK THIS IS TOO FUNNY LOL

CAN I START A TOPIC OR CAN I START A TOPIC LOL


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

hahaha it was pritty useless but all you need is me trapped in boring school and innes with nothing better to do to make it the best poll ever.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

yeah we make a good team


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Croz said:


> come on now sex isn't everything. you can't judge a relationship with just sex. let alone not being with someone because they don't give oral pleasures.


 Well said Mark







... after about 4 years in a relationship you will learn way more things than just sex related stuff.... not that I have to worry about the lack of.... anyways you would be suprised what a good massage they can do :smile: as well...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

lol - a good massage









well I guess so, but not to get it would just be stuipd - friends can massage - why not "just be friends, its me not you" it with her?


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Innes said:


> lol - a good massage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 well if per say she didnt give oral







... then there is always the great "cave of wonders"


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

but that is too much effort when your a bit hammerd and feeling lazy


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Innes said:


> I think Nates girl has a horse thing


 FYI a hit squad is on its way to your house









my advice you better crawl on all 4s


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

:laugh: yeah right


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

okay my 2 cents...

sex is a huge part of a relationship for me... basically there's the friendship part, and the sex part...

and as for me, i love to give and receive oral pleasures!

now, i'm not saying i would definately dump a girl for not giving, but it does help!


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

I wouldn't jeopardize my relationship with my girlfriend if she didn't give me head, but it would suck







but seriously, I believe there are more important things in a relationship......I think??


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Getting head aint a big deal to me. Yeah I love it, but if she dont, she dont. And besides I would rather not have any, than have her rake my pecker. And I would just explore "the cave of wonders"







:bleh:


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

GARGOYLE said:


> And I would just explore "the cave of wonders"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

LOL...cave of wonders

I wouldn't dump her but I wouldn't refuse it.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

girls have 3 holes for a reason


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

hahaha thats like saying we have 2 holes for 2 reasons not a good thing so say unless thats what you were getting at.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Croz said:


> hahaha thats like saying we have 2 holes for 2 reasons not a good thing so say unless thats what you were getting at.


 one is for nuff divin the other is for when u got to catch up on reading


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

hahaha i know i was just messing around. anyway not everything is about sex thats all there is to it.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

> anyway not everything is about sex thats all there is to it.


really?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

GARGOYLE said:


> And I would just explore "the cave of wonders"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

the only time i got head (and for that matter, the only time I got laid :sad: ) I didnt think it was alll that pleasurable. Nice for a warm-up, but I couldn't orgasm to it.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

well then she doesn't know what shes doing cuz if she did you could blow one.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

She didn't know what was goin on then, was it her first time too? My first time didn't take long







But hey, Maybe your just Tough!!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

hell ya its all about the blows! Sex is a huge part of life, so why not make the best of it?


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

good ole phrase, put out or get out!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Bcollins111900 said:


> good ole phrase, put out or get out!


 You wont get very far if you keep thinking that way.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

thats what i am saying , sex is a big part of a relationship but its not everything by far. and head is a small part of sex you can have a hell of a lot of fun without head.


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

SEE YA


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Bcollins111900 said:


> good ole phrase, put out or get out!


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

in a long term relation sexual pleasures are a given to any healthy relation ship... It doesnt really matter what, whatever floats your boat really, but its not what its all about anyways as stated before.
Woman can also be useful for cooking, cleaning... etc.... joking ladies


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

as my grandpa always says "better get in the kitchen and get that skillet hot, and dont let er cool down"


----------



## nyquil (Mar 29, 2003)

how bout:
would you let your gf go down on another girl if you *DID* know about it?
1. f*ck no
2. YES GOD YES
3. YES GOD YES, but only if i knew about it

i dunno. i would say 3.














two thumbs up for hot *****'s


----------



## GIR (May 17, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


>


I love the pic. I wish I had a mob of piranhas to do my dirty work.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> the only time i got head (and for that matter, the only time I got laid :sad: ) I didnt think it was alll that pleasurable. Nice for a warm-up, but I couldn't orgasm to it.


 WELL SHE OBVIOUSLY WAS A ROOKIE AND WHEN U GET HEAD WITH A TONGUE RING WHOA!!!!!!!!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Bcollins111900 said:
> 
> 
> > good ole phrase, put out or get out!
> ...


 BUT HE'LL BE HAPPIER AND WITH MORE MONEY AT LEAST THAT WAY U KNOW WHERE U STAND WITH THE CHICK LOL


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

nyquil said:


> how bout:
> would you let your gf go down on another girl if you *DID* know about it?
> 1. f*ck no
> 2. YES GOD YES
> ...


 awwww i wish


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

First off, I'm glad that I'm not the first female to respond to this. I know it may have been made for the male mind only, but really. It's like saying "should the women break up with their husbands/boyfriends if they dont go down on them?" The road goes both ways here. I'm going to have to side with Croz though, sex isn't everything. I know guys that enjoy taking showers w/their loved ones, and sleeping naked, but not having any sex. Sex is nothing but an act of love, if done for the right reasons. Just because your girl wont give you head is no reason to break up. If that was the only reason you started dating her, you started it for all the wrong reasons. You should have felt some sort of chemistry to begin the simple friendship. From there, even if she did enjoy it, you should let her make the first decision to do it. You can hint all you want, it doesn't mean that she should feel obligated to do anything. She should be going at her own pace, or she'll be scared of what to do, and not do anything right. Hell, she may end up nibbling on your pecker instead of doing all the right things...

All in all, Croz is right. Sex isn't everything. It's actually a minor thing in relationships. Just think, unless you have a high sexual energy by the time you're 90 and old, you wont be getting ANY sex... Viagra wont always save you ...

Last Words: Sex shouldn't be considered more than 1% in a relationship. Love, dedication, committment, etc. should be accounted for the other 99%


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Last Words: Sex shouldn't be considered more than 1% in a relationship. Love, dedication, committment, etc. should be accounted for the other 99%


 Oh hell no! Your percents are way off! Sex is way more than 1% Come on now!


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> KumbiaQueens said:
> 
> 
> > Last Words: Sex shouldn't be considered more than 1% in a relationship. Love, dedication, committment, etc. should be accounted for the other 99%
> ...


 Even if they are off, it shouldn't make much of a difference whether or not the girl goes down. Relationships are equal partnerships.







The sexual intimacy shouldn't be the base of a life-long partnership...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > KumbiaQueens said:
> ...


 Yes I agree they are equal patnerships. Thats why there is such a thing as 69. Both are equally happy!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> First off, I'm glad that I'm not the first female to respond to this. I know it may have been made for the male mind only, but really. It's like saying "should the women break up with their husbands/boyfriends if they dont go down on them?" The road goes both ways here. I'm going to have to side with Croz though, sex isn't everything. I know guys that enjoy taking showers w/their loved ones, and sleeping naked, but not having any sex. Sex is nothing but an act of love, if done for the right reasons. Just because your girl wont give you head is no reason to break up. If that was the only reason you started dating her, you started it for all the wrong reasons. You should have felt some sort of chemistry to begin the simple friendship. From there, even if she did enjoy it, you should let her make the first decision to do it. You can hint all you want, it doesn't mean that she should feel obligated to do anything. She should be going at her own pace, or she'll be scared of what to do, and not do anything right. Hell, she may end up nibbling on your pecker instead of doing all the right things...
> 
> All in all, Croz is right. Sex isn't everything. It's actually a minor thing in relationships. Just think, unless you have a high sexual energy by the time you're 90 and old, you wont be getting ANY sex... Viagra wont always save you ...
> 
> Last Words: Sex shouldn't be considered more than 1% in a relationship. Love, dedication, committment, etc. should be accounted for the other 99%


 spoken like a true woman







but the reality is guys are idiots and what u said is for a utopia real life no head no gf or gf but cheating getting head from somewhere else it sucks but its the truth more than not we humans are terrible creatures lol


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> spoken like a true woman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Spoken like a sex driven idiot. No head/ No gf is based on your own standards. I know I'm not the only one who feels the way I do. I'm not going to sit here and say that if my boyfriend didn't go down on me, then I'd break it off with him. I love him more than life itself. That's why I'm with him, not because of what we do during our private time. He's my other half.







Really though. If I choose to not go down on him, he'd be fine with it. We dont look at the sexual relations as a major issue. Maybe you should stop looking at what your gf _should_ give you, and more at what she's already given you, ESPECIALLY if you've married her.







I stand by my word that sex isn't everything. If you think it is, then get some help...


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> > spoken like a true woman
> ...


 the toffee pimp need no help im ststing a fact i didnt say thats how i am im speaking for most of the guys i persoanlly know not this board my peeps from the hood more than not even if they loved her would stay with herbut would get it somewhere else its just that simple u dont have to agree but truth is truth as far as who i know adn im just glad i havent been put in that situation cause fortunately i love recieving head and have always gotten it thx god with no problems ahhh there are advantages of being toffee pimp lol


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

This may be off subject, but WTF is a toffee pimp?


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

i was wondering the same thing. why do you have that stupid name? your self esteem low so you're trying to make it higher?

wes


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Toffee is being used symbolically because of its color. And if you know what thoroughbred looks like and you know what the color of toffee is...Im sure you can put the rest together.

Only I dont know about the 'pimp' part of it...


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

haha i saw some picts of him and he is pritty toffie like. but sexy as he goes on about i would say not so much.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

OOh sh*t! You guys are tooo much!!!!!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

bgshortys said:


> This may be off subject, but WTF is a toffee pimp?


 thats a good question i said it 1 day on here and it stuck why i have no idea but its different so i like it


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

PIRANHA KING said:


> i was wondering the same thing. why do you have that stupid name? your self esteem low so you're trying to make it higher?
> 
> wes


 oh u mean like big daddy and piranha king? please little man be real oh btw didnt ur pistons get swept like the byaatchs they are? and b4 u go into the philly thing new jersey dominated u philly lost cause a.i. missed 2 free throws yeah yeah yall won u got scoreboard but who would u rather have a.i? or the pistons hes better than anyone u have inlcuding wallace and journeyman billups it will never happen again enjoy this yr yall lottery bound next


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

oh yeah p jester


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)




----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I agree KQ, any further







can be handled through PM.


----------

